# Are you ready to catch more fish?



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Tip Tuesday - Attacking Spring (Part I) has been posted! Check it out and let me know what you think about the new website.

http://navarrekayakfishing.com/tips-tuesday-attacking-spring/

Use these lures:


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great video. Sub'd your channel.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Subscribed as well. You're doing good work; keep it up.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

OHenry said:


> Great video. Sub'd your channel.


Thanks!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Tres said:


> Subscribed as well. You're doing good work; keep it up.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I own 2 out of the 3 and will own a couple of the Jackall Bonnies just as soon as you get them in the store and let me know!


----------



## Fishtration (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm now subscribed too! :thumbsup:


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Fishtration said:


> I'm now subscribed too! :thumbsup:




Awesome. Thanks! If you have any suggestions, let us know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbygray (May 1, 2017)

*Visit Pensacola fishing charters before*

You are also looking good but last year i visited pensacola fishing charters please tell me what unique you have . I want to book someone soon


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Subscribed.
Thanks for the good info.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

robbygray said:


> You are also looking good but last year i visited pensacola fishing charters please tell me what unique you have . I want to book someone soon


Fishing from a kayak provides an entirely different experience. You're just inches from the water and mere feet from landing the fish. It's an incredible feeling and it never gets old!

We offer Inshore and Offshore Charters. Additional information is available at http://navarrekayakfishing.com


----------



## bmetjoe (Jun 2, 2017)

*Best conditions for trout, red fish, and flounder*

Nick, already subbed your channel a week or two ago and love the informative content of your videos. I have been doing a lot of research and digging around to optimize my time on the water. My question or questions rather are what would be the best conditions to land more trout, red fish and flounder? What time of day is best? What tide conditions? What weather conditions are best or rather how to fish for a particular type of weather? What lures and baits to use for specific fish and conditions. Well this is turning into a project, but any info would be great and maybe a video on the subjects mentioned.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

bmetjoe said:


> Nick, already subbed your channel a week or two ago and love the informative content of your videos. I have been doing a lot of research and digging around to optimize my time on the water. My question or questions rather are what would be the best conditions to land more trout, red fish and flounder? What time of day is best? What tide conditions? What weather conditions are best or rather how to fish for a particular type of weather? What lures and baits to use for specific fish and conditions. Well this is turning into a project, but any info would be great and maybe a video on the subjects mentioned.


Excellent questions. I attempt to answer those questions regularly and need to do a detailed blog.

There are a ton of tips at http://navarrekayakfishing.com 

However, I appreciate you reaching out and asking questions. It provides a topic for next weeks Tip Tuesday!


----------



## BrntPhish (May 31, 2017)

I needed this the other day, first time fishing pCola Bay & first time fishing saltwater (without a guide) was on Sunday when we took out the new bay boat.
Catch = a couple small lizardfish, a red snapper(WAYY to small), Bonita, and some other trash fish.

Evidentally we are doing it wrong. 

trying again this weekend and I guess I will just study up and try to detrmine where to fish a lil better.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

BrntPhish said:


> I needed this the other day, first time fishing pCola Bay & first time fishing saltwater (without a guide) was on Sunday when we took out the new bay boat.
> 
> Catch = a couple small lizardfish, a red snapper(WAYY to small), Bonita, and some other trash fish.
> 
> ...




Stick with it and take notes. You will figure it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

